# Chopping off bad data from garmin fit file



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

on my garmin 500... anyone know the best way to do this??? very very frustrating when i turn my garmin on the next day after a ride and dont notice its *ADDING TO THE PREVIOUS RIDE* instead of starting fresh. this has bitten me 3 times and so my data is extremely out of whack because it shows like 13,000 calories burned over the 12 hours i wasn't on the bike.

i want to prune my data file so when i import it this ridiculous data isn't added into my totals but dont know the best way to go about it.

thanks!

edited to add -- also whats the best way to prevent this in the future? i always hit 'stop' at the end of my ride..and the next day i notice it says 'hold for 3 seconds to reset' and i guess sometimes i dont keep the dang button held in the entire 3 seconds...how stupid. the computer should just assume if the calendar day is different and YOURE FREAKING ACROSS TOWN..that its a new ride.


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

I use Training Center and although I have never tried to do exactly what you want to do, I have had success editing dates when I have had GPS reception issues. 

Basically you want to export your ride and then open it in a text editing program like Wordpad. Once you have the raw data up you could probably cut out info based on date or time of day. Once completed, import it again and see if it worked. You will have to be a little seletive on what you remove and it could require some additional edits but I would start there.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

opening the .fit files in notepad yields a bunch of binary garbage..i assume i need to convert it first before opening?


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

nevermind..i figured it out..export from garmin connect as 'tcx' file and then open it using ultraedit or something...at first i was intimidated by the xml data but then noticed the 'time header' which indicated a different date for the bad xml blocks..i just mass deleted those and resaved it..and that seemed to solve it.

fyi, i tried this by exporting the file from 'ridewithgps' but it hosed the data..lost all HR and wattage info...so definitely export the file using garmin connect..not other tools.

thanks again!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I've had to crop my tcx files a number of times when I've forgotten to turn off my garmin at the end of a ride or something. Microsoft excel works fine for the job. Scroll down to where power drops to zero and eliminate the following data. Pretty easy but a pain to do regularly.


----------

